

PivotTable.js: JS PivotTables  - nonchalance
http://nicolaskruchten.github.io/pivottable/examples/mps_prepop.html

======
macmac
Repo here:
[https://github.com/nicolaskruchten/pivottable](https://github.com/nicolaskruchten/pivottable)

